# Christmas Binos



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I got a pair of these for Christmas. Compact and lite, gonna be perfect for my duck bag. Really like em.









Vortex Vanquish 8x26mm Porro Prism Compact Binoculars VNQ-0826, Color: Green, Prism System: Porro, 22% Off w/ Free S&H


Shop Vortex Vanquish 8x26mm Porro Prism Compact Binoculars | 22% Off 4.7 Star Rating on 9 Reviews for Vortex Vanquish 8x26mm Porro Prism Compact Binoculars Best Rated + Free Shipping over $49.




shop.opticsplanet.com


----------

